# Ultimate mantis hotspot



## ellroy (Oct 28, 2005)

Any ideas which country has the most mantis species? Been looking on the TerraTypica site and there are so many exotic species,

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

South africa i'd say, anywhere around there


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah, tanzania  Malaysia I think is FULL of them? If your going alan, wonna save me a seat?  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Chris Dickie (Oct 28, 2005)

only yesterday looked @ mantids of Bulgaria only 4 species

we're buying an apartment there so wanted to check

however site said it imagined there were loads of species undiscovered in bulgaria as little research had been done, who knows, maybe find a species in a new locality or even a new species!

As for mantids if I had a choice I'd be going to S.E. Asia (current herping capital of the world I'm told, new species of herps being found, nobody identifying inverts - well some1 found what they thought was a new species but they were a snake person and wasn't sure, no idea if there are really invert ppl out there or not)or South America(jump in the middle of the amazon I'm sure you could find a new species easily)

depends what you want to do, or see really, any idea?


----------



## Chris Dickie (Oct 28, 2005)

just read your post again, lol, your looking for country with most species, not sure about that


----------

